#   ( ) >   >  .

## 4L1G

,      ,      ...
        ,   .  ,     (   ).
             .  ,    ? *- ?*
(     -. .)

----------

> ,    ? *- ?*


   .  . ,   .

----------

4L1G

----------

4L1G

----------


## CMGnic

,         :Smile:

----------

4L1G,  12701

----------


## Valery Gusarov

,  , . 
  ,  -  ... 5135'57" N, 4556'36" E

----------

4L1G,  12701

----------


## RU9CA

,       ,    - https://maps.google.com/maps?q=51%C2...65997&t=h&z=12

,          .

----------

4L1G

----------


## RU9CA

,     - 
1)  - , .  -108.
2)   ,    - http://kotmatraskin.livejournal.com/246472.html

,      ,      , ..       ,   ,    -

----------

4L1G

----------


## RU9CA

RK4CI  ,   .

----------


## UN8PA



----------


## RK4CI

> RK4CI  ,   .


.          .   ,  ,  ,  ...
  ,       .  ,          .    . .  " ".     ,     ,   ,   .        .       .

----------

> ...   !.


  ... :-)

   - http://www.capone-online.ru/voronezh_imaps.html?031-A10 ,        ...

----------

